# Bai Ling !!!



## Barricade (22 Apr. 2009)

Hallo Leute !!!

Eigentlich habe ich nur eine ganz kleine Frage. Was haltet ihr von / oder wie findet eigentlich die Schauspielerin Bai Ling ? Hier mal ein Bild von ihr !!


----------



## Punisher (22 Apr. 2009)

Ups, ein Bild OHNE NIPPEL?? Das hat Seltenheitswert.


----------



## Katzun (22 Apr. 2009)

ich schiebe da smal in den off-topic

ich mag bai ling, besonders ihr "igelnasen" obwohl, igelnasen wäre wohl untertrieben


----------



## AMUN (22 Apr. 2009)

Ich finde sie irgendwie auch ganz klasse... nette Igelnase


----------



## Tokko (22 Apr. 2009)

Ich find die cool.

A: Sie hat mit die größten Nippel wo gibt.

http://img217.imagevenue.com/img.ph...ie_Magazine_Scans_05-2007_x8_06_122_370lo.jpg

​ 
B: Sie richtig die Sau rausläßt und mal ne Nacht auf zwei im Bau verbringt.lol4



​
Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 Juni 2009)

diese frau ist einfach der totale hammer, sabber...:thumbup:


----------



## stone47 (1 Juni 2009)

Irgendwie find ich die Bai Ling cool, obwohl sie nicht mein Favorit ist.


----------



## walme (14 Feb. 2012)

A: Sie hat mit die größten Nippel wo gibt. 

 Weltrekord


----------



## Weltenbummler (15 Feb. 2012)

Bai Ling ist eine tolle Frau.


----------

